# Random Access use of Hard Disk



## imp (Nov 15, 2015)

Windows 7 Home Premium. Just found that a part of the hard disk may be used for RAM purposes. My question is: Does delete of Temporary Internet Files also delete that portion used on hard disk?

REASON I ask: Lately, lots of strange, sudden "stoppages" are happening. For example, my image processor, servimg.com will now not open on first try, instead an "official" notification appears demanding that I call some telephone number. That window cannot be closed, and servimg remains unusable. At that point, if I shut off the PC, re-start it, servimg then works normally, no problems.

Can a variety of malware remain in RAM on the hard disk, thus rendering such occurrence possible?    Thanks for any help, opinions.    imp


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 15, 2015)

The computer has physical RAM, while a portion of he hard drive is the page file, or "virtual Memory".       From what you describe you might have malware alright, but more likely residing somewhere in the Windows program files.

you should clear all your browser cache, You can try clearing the page file by following the instructions in the following link:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/314834


----------



## imp (Nov 15, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> The computer has physical RAM, while a portion of he hard drive is the page file, or "virtual Memory".       From what you describe you might have malware alright, but more likely residing somewhere in the Windows program files.
> 
> *you should clear all your browser cache*, You can try clearing the page file by following the instructions in the following link:
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/314834



Thanks! I need more understanding, sorry to say. Still do not know what is meant by "browser cache", much less how to clear it, or when. I have my settings such that the "Temporary Internet Files", which I presume to be the RAM, are deleted upon exiting session. If I view them, they are always empty, with very rare exception of one or two cookies remaining.   imp


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm on my iPad at the moment so using the on-screen keyboard is cumbersome, and makes for slow response.  But, if you google "clear browser cache" for the web browser you are using(internet Explorer, Firefox, Chome or...). And follow those directions you should be good to go.


----------



## imp (Nov 15, 2015)

Will try, report back tomorrow. More flack you proly don't need! Thanks, guy!   imp


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 16, 2015)

Free Anti virus

Need to replace my Avast free anti virus.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## imp (Nov 16, 2015)

*Picture of Locked-up PC*

Here is a pic of my computer screen awhile ago, the login to Servimg.com bloc ked, and that screen immovable, cannot close it or move it. This has to be something phony, does it not? Would you call that phone number? I tried reporting it to servimg but there is no way to contact them that I could find.   imp


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 16, 2015)

imp said:


> Here is a pic of my computer screen awhile ago, the login to Servimg.com bloc ked, and that screen immovable, cannot close it or move it. This has to be something phony, does it not? Would you call that phone number? I tried reporting it to servimg but there is no way to contact them that I could find.   imp



A scam, but one that is scary.  DO NOT call that number.  It's an attempt to get you to fork over your credit card.  Have had it pop up on my Mac once in a while.  It's generated from some website you visited.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 16, 2015)

Here's info on how to fix this.  https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-computer-health-alert-virus/


----------



## imp (Nov 16, 2015)

Grateful to you, Bob! I've had worse, this one's annoying, but defeatable by shutting off the PC momentarily. Next time going on, however, maybe the next day, it reappears on first try. How, why, no clue.   imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2015)

You are not alone..>>>CLICK HERE


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2015)

tortiecat said:


> Free Anti virus
> 
> Need to replace my Avast free anti virus.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks



I have used these two for 3 years now without any problems..They block and warn you before they get in!!
*
Microsoft Security Essentials*


*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware *


----------



## imp (Nov 17, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> You are not alone..>>>CLICK HERE



Ken, this would not open on my PC. But, I noted the phone number shown on the header was an 855 number; so was the one on my "worm".   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

http://blog.removevirusnow.org/1-855-692-9288-popup-removal/


----------



## imp (Nov 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> http://blog.removevirusnow.org/1-855-692-9288-popup-removal/



Jim, thank you for that! It's  exactly the "thing" affecting my PC. The manual removal method covers 10, 8, and XP, but not my Windows 7. I'll look into the "Auto" option.

Have you experienced this virus yourself?    imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

No.  I have been using home computers since '96 and have gotten pretty savvy about what I'll click on.


----------



## Mike (Nov 18, 2015)

If you are still having trouble Imp, restore your computer
to anearlier date, preferably the day before your problem
appeared.

If your trouble persists, open your machine in "Safe Mode"
with networking, this will allow you to get on the internet
for more help.

After doing this, go to the "Bleeping Computer" forum and
register, it is free to join.

Look around the virus area, there are lots solutions there.

Find a small programme called "Rkill", it is for stopping things
like the one you have.

Then find "Malwarebytes", the free version, it is good enough.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## imp (Nov 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No.  I have been using home computers since '96 and have gotten pretty savvy about what I'll click on.



I understand what you're saying. In my case, this thing only presents itself when I attempt to open my image storage site. If I click login, then real quick jump down and close the new page attempting to get in, I can thwart it. Otherwise,  shut off PC, restart, the thing never presents a second time. No other sites used show it up.    imp


----------



## imp (Nov 18, 2015)

Mike said:


> If you are still having trouble Imp, restore your computer
> to anearlier date, preferably the day before your problem
> appeared.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mike! I was hoping I might catch your attention.   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)

It's in your registry.  You need to follow what I said before by using that link.  Mike is right you can restore to an earlier date.


----------



## imp (Nov 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It's in your registry.  You need to follow what I said before by using that link.  Mike is right you can restore to an earlier date.



Did not know simply restoring would get rid of it. Have restored many times in  past due to lock-up by the "FBI" virus, forget it's name, FBI official site calls it out as a fraud.   imp


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 24, 2015)

My 2 cents,

I use a free download of 'BleachBit' just before I power off my laptop for the night.   I've used it for awhile now.


----------

